# Frag's vet appointment



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've just got to brag about Frag today. We had a vet appointment for him and Bailey. He needed a bump on his ear checked out, something done about his allergies, and a HW test. Bailey just needed to get to know the vet & get a weight. 

So after Bailey we got Frag in there, and he calmed down pretty quick while I was talking to a tech about history and what we were there for. Vet comes in and says we're gonna weigh him and tie him down to the scale like usual if necessary. So we head to the back and I get all my string cheese ready. I get him up on the scale and make him down so they can get a weight, while feeding him cheese. Of course, all the techs and assistants are gathered round in the pharmacy area there to see how he reacts. Dr. Balsis got a needle/syringe to draw some cells from his ear lump to test and got down next to him (usually would elicit a growl) and he just looked at her. Lots of praise and cheese being shoved in pie hole. (usually any amount of food doesn't stop him from growling, so this has no bearing on why he wasn't)

She drew the cells out and patted his head a few times, pet him down his back and he groaned once during that, but no grumbling or growling, no barking. He looked at her like he wanted to a few times, but a "Frag, focus" redirected him to myself really well and more cheese went down the trap. (my fingers got ripped apart from his mouth during all of this cheese destruction.)

Then came the blood draw for the HW test. He groaned a few more times while I was trying to get him to "bang" into a desireable position with his leg sticking out, but he finally did it and laid there occasionally glancing at the vet or tech, but not making a move or sound otherwise, taking cheese while they drew the blood up easily with no issues. Vet and techs/assistants were stunned at this point. 

So he sat back up (never had to be tied down/restrained if you didn't notice) and the vet, a few techs, and assistants came up to give him praise and a pet while I fed him more cheese. It all went off great, and he sat there silently while we discussed allergy treatments. I was so proud of him. He got to take the muzzle off while we went back into the exam room to decide on a treatment plan. 

We ended up deciding on the more expensive topical Allerderm for those following his allergy/aggression story. There are no side effects noted on this as of yet, and it was this or steroids, which the vet was cautious about with his aggression. A few patients of hers with allergies had attacked family members on the steroids, and I would prefer spending a little extra money on Frag than having to put him to sleep for attacking somebody, kwim?

So that was our day in a nutshell. We then went to visit his favorite doggie cousin Holly and came back to my parents house to frolick in the fields as a treat to him. He's konked out on the floor as we speak. 

I was just so proud of him NOT growling or attempting to, it was shocking. Hopefully we can get his allergies and behavior under control yet and have a good 10 more years with him at least.  I just love this dog so much, it makes me happy to see that he's feeling better and acting better. :wub:

props if you made it through that book I just wrote!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Go Frag Go!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Whewhoo!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Way to go you two!! You knew exactly the right thing to do to keep him calm. You two make a good team. Hopefully the new medicine will give him some good results w/o any side effects.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the cheers everyone! 

Definitely praying on these meds to work.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good boy Frag!!


----------

